# DNS una mano con bind.

## opotonil

Tengo un dominio contratado en el que he pedido que me creen una delegación para que lo resuelva mi propio servidor, por su parte me aseguran que esta todo bien y yo no es que tenga mucha idea de DNS así que imagino que el problema este en mi configuración.

Las delegaciones están hechas por lo que entiendo (esa son las IPs de mi registrador):

```

@n3ns.nic.es. NS dominio.org.es

...

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;dominio.org.es.               IN      NS

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

dominio.org.es.        7200    IN      NS      ns1.dominio.org.es.

dominio.org.es.        7200    IN      NS      ns2.dominio.org.es.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:

ns1.dominio.org.es.    7200    IN      A       212.36.75.139

ns2.dominio.org.es.    7200    IN      A       212.36.74.139

```

Pero si pregunto a "ns1.dominio.org.es" o "ns2.dominio.org.es" no hay respuesta:

```

@ns1.dominio.org.es. NS dominio.org.es

@ns2.dominio.org.es. NS dominio.org.es

```

En cambio si pregunto directamente a mi IP responde sin problemas:

```

@123.123.123.123 SOA dominio.org.es

...

;; ANSWER SECTION:

dominio.org.es.        259200  IN      SOA     ns1.dominio.org.es. hostmaster.dominio.org.es. 2010062001 86400 7200 3600000 172800

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

dominio.org.es.        259200  IN      NS      ns2.dominio.org.es.

dominio.org.es.        259200  IN      NS      ns1.dominio.org.es.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:

ns1.dominio.org.es.    259200  IN      A       123.123.123.123

ns2.dominio.org.es.    259200  IN      A       123.123.123.123

```

En cuanto a la configuración de "bind" tengo dos vistas una privada que resuelve las IPs internas y otra publica que es la que tendría que responder las peticiones externas, pongo la configuración global y la de la vista publica que entiendo son las relevantes.

Configuración global:

```

options {

        directory "/var/named";

        pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

        auth-nxdomain yes;                  

        datasize default;                   

        //listen-on { 192.168.1.2; };       

        //listen-on-v6 { 2001:123:123:123::2; };

        allow-update { none; };                

        version none;                          

        hostname none;                         

        server-id none;                        

};

```

Y la configuración de la vista publica (permito la transferencia de zona al registrador, no se si es necesario pero por si acaso):

```

view "public" {

        match-clients { any; };

        allow-transfer { 212.36.75.139; 212.36.74.139; };

        recursion no;

        zone "dominio.org.es" {

                type master;

                file "dominio.org.es.public";

        };

        //zone "155/123.123.123.123.in-addr.arpa" {

        //      type master;

        //      file "123.123.123.123.zone";

        //};

};

```

En cuanto a la zona imagino que la parte relevante sea esta (los valores SOA estan cogidos de las recomendaciones ripe http://www.ripe.net/docs/dns-soa.html):

```

$ORIGIN dominio.org.es.

$TTL    3d

@                       IN      SOA             ns1.dominio.org.es. hostmaster.dominio.org.es. (

                                                        2010062001;     serial (YYYYMMDDrr)

                                                        1d;             refresh

                                                        2h;             retry

                                                        1000h;          expire

                                                        2d;             minimum TTL

                                                )

                        IN      NS              ns1.dominio.org.es.

                        IN      NS              ns2.dominio.org.es.

;

@                       IN      A               123.123.123.123

ns1                     IN      A               123.123.123.123

ns2                     IN      A               123.123.123.123

```

A ver si alguien puede ver que se me escapa que ya llevo unos dias asi y sin DNS no tira el email ni na de na...

Muchas gracias y salu2.

P.D: Para asegurarme que las consultas de "dig" son a la vista publica y desde el exterior estoy utilizando http://networking.ringofsaturn.com/Tools/dig.php para hacerlas.

--- EDITADO ---

Lo único raro que veo por los logs estando en modo debug es:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 25-Jun-2010 14:16:18.120 notify: debug 1: zone 155/123.123.123.123.in-addr.arpa/IN/public: notify to 123.123.123.123#53: retries exceeded
> 
> 25-Jun-2010 14:16:18.623 notify: debug 1: zone dominio.org.es/IN/public: notify to 123.123.123.123#53: retries exceeded
> ...

 

No me gusta nada lo de exceder los intentos desde mi IP publica cuando hago una consulta desde la herramienta de "dig" online que mencionaba antes, pero no termino de entenderlo.

----------

## gringo

no sé si te he entendido bien y de cualquier manera yo de bind lo justito, pero si dices que haces un ping al nombre absoluto de tu ns y no hay respuesta a mi me huele que no lo tienen dado de alta en el principal ( o que todavía no se ha propagado a todos los ns).

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## opotonil

Si, yo también sospechaba que eran problemas en la configuración del registrador por eso pedí que me realizaran la configuración ya que yo lo había intentado una par de veces con el panel de control que ofrecen y no me tiraba, pero ahora que la han hecho ellos veo que es igual que la que yo hacia y sigue sin tirar. Aseguran por activa y por pasiva que por su parte esta todo bien configurado...

Para por lo menos tener correo otra vez he hecho una configuración muy poco estándar, creo, pero que esta funcionando. He desecho las configuraciones que me habían hecho en el dominio y he creado una delegación esta vez "ns.dominio.org.es" y he asignado al dominio los DNS del registrador mas la delegación creada. Lo gracioso es que la nueva delegación se sigue viendo igual que las anteriores pero ahora si que responde... una vez si, otra no ¿?

Por otro lado por lo que entiendo y veo ahora mismo tengo dos "master" resolviendo mi dominio, cosa que en principio tengo entendido que no es muy recomendable y menos cuando las configuraciones de ambos son distintas (en el mio tengo configurados registros AAAA que ellos no permiten), puede que sea por eso que la delegación, como decía antes, responde una vez si otra no (o quizás sea cosa de paciencia y aun no se haya propagado del todo).

Tendré que hacer mas pruebas... a ver como me lo monto para hacerlas sin quedarme sin correo.

Gracias y salu2.

----------

